# Hello



## Chasingrainbo

I guess I should of started off here, but I was so excited finding this site I jumped right into making my TTC journal. Here's the short version...I love God, my Mommy is my best friend, writing and going horse back riding are my therapy. I'm 27, a writer and I'm taken by a special man. If you want to know more about me, I'm not at all shy!


----------



## Wobbles

Hi 

Welcome to BabyandBump

<3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! :)


----------



## Chasingrainbo

Wobbles said:


> Hi
> 
> Welcome to BabyandBump
> 
> <3

Thank you so much I already love it on here :flower:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Chasingrainbo

Vickie said:


> :hi: Welcome to the forum!

Thank you :flower: this is a beautiful site


----------

